# Eastern Betta Society Show



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

If anyone is interested in checking out the betta show (it's totally free to attend) just let me know and I will get you the address and give you my cell #. 
The doors open at 2pm this Saturday and there will be lots of raffles, a really nice door prize, and of course an auction. It is located in Cranberry Township, PA which is close to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If only the show was in eastern or central Pa I'd gladly go (and then be coming home with new bettas I don't have tanks set up and ready for x.x) but 5 hour drive 1 way (probably longer with construction on the pa turnpike) is too long for me as a non competitor. Will you post photos form the event here or on a website/facebook/whatever after to show everyone that didn't get to go some of the fun stuff?


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sure there will be plenty of pics on the EBS FB page.
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Some pics are on the Eastern Betta Society FB page.
It was a grand time!!!!
Bill


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

